# What to get next help please.



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello all, sellimg my quattro sport and was going to go to a focus rs, but decided i want to stay with audi, but what shall i get??

Im thinking either audi s3 or audi s4, i have had a golf gti before and liked it and i need a car that has the ability to carry passengers hence my sale of the tt.

I would be looking to spend around 20k more or less. And you can get nice exsamples of both, anyone have experiance of them?

S4 has 3.0v6 supercharged i think 333bhp
S3 has 4 pot 2.0ltr ko4 turbo around 265bhp

Both have quattro and good specs etc

Any opinions or other surgestions please say 

Thanks
Tom


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Tom , I bought an S4 3.0 V6 Supercharged Avant in 2009 and it's a great car , looks good , sounds cool and goes really really well too. Make sure you get the drive select package with sports diff as makes a big difference to the feel of the car.

As an added bonus these are now really cheap for what they are and can be taken to well over 400 BHP for a modest spend.

A really good all rounder that makes a for a sporty family car.


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

Cheers for that neil, im not quite ready to be having a family car just yet only 23 lol. One question are they fun to drive as a big car? Im just worried it wont feel as fun as say a small hatch back?

Thanks
Tom


----------



## hugo- (Jul 28, 2012)

For 20k there are a vast range of options. Any particular requirements?

I really liked the s3 the OH had as a company car. Fast, comfortable, looked good, half decent on fuel etc.

Was a good all rounder!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

tom2018 said:


> Cheers for that neil, im not quite ready to be having a family car just yet only 23 lol. One question are they fun to drive as a big car? Im just worried it wont feel as fun as say a small hatch back?
> 
> Thanks
> Tom


If you want fun to drive then move away from Audi mate.

Add 335d to that list


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Matt B said:


> tom2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers for that neil, im not quite ready to be having a family car just yet only 23 lol. One question are they fun to drive as a big car? Im just worried it wont feel as fun as say a small hatch back?
> ...


+1


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

The S4 is good fun to drive Tom , in fact It's acclaimed in the press for being one of the best modern Audis and it does handle well out of the box TBH. How about an RS4 B7 ???


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rs4 is to thirsty .

Yer 335d i dont like the look of looks boring, i no its quick but just dont like them.

Also what else to get other han audi then, i like quattro systems and no one else offers that  and the only other cars focus rs or megan 250 are to thirsty and chavy for what i want 

Tom


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

What about Z4M convertible, 135i both monsters. 
Wouldn't say RS Focus is Chevy mate. There's plenty of owners who have put 50 grand plus into their cars. Full leather retrims including dash etc,brakes wheels coil overs so on and so on. I've had new M3 V8 in the past and various other nice cars. Had RS Focus which was tuned by Mountune using their MR375 kit. It produced 550nm of torque. If your after massive fun then this is the car to drive. For sheer fun it's the best car I've owned. Just brilliant.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

tom2018 said:


> Yer 335d i dont like the look of looks boring, i no its quick but just dont like them.
> 
> Tom


Each to their own but this is too boring or your list that has an s3 on it :?

http://www.autovogue.com/sale-details/b ... f-29068577


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

Haha yer that is a nice car, but one i dont want a diesle and 2 that one has been modded to look good lol.

Also whats wrong with an s3? Y do you think its boring?

I cant fit passengers in a z4m bmw one series may be a good should i shall look 

Thanks
Tom


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

An Audi S5? Can take passengers, it's not a BMW and it doesn't date back to 2003 as per the S3?

Failing that, a Mercedes C350 CDI sport? or some form of petrol varient in saloon form, a BMW 530 M Sport, BMW 330 M Sport, VW Golf R, Mercedes E class Coupe with a large petrol or diesel engine?

Plenty of good options out there, I would steer clear of the Focus RS though its a pig.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

tom2018 said:


> Rs4 is to thirsty .
> 
> Tom


How many miles are you going to be doing in it though mate? Unless you're doing loads the difference between a high-teen mpg car and an _optimistic _30mpg one isn't going to be that great.
My choice would be the Rs4. A few grand cheaper than the newer S4 you're looking at and that money will buy a helluva lot of petrol!


----------



## alexsung (Nov 28, 2012)

Leebo310 said:


> Rs4 is to thirsty .
> 
> Tom


you dont buy a fast car for economy as im told  
why not look to an e92 if you can get insured? they are fun to drive, i get about 25mpg from my 3.2 and my brother gets about 21mpg from his e92! id get one if inurance was more reasonabe than 10k haha 
another option would be the s5, which i am wanting at the end of the year


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have decided on the bmw 135i m sport, 3 litre straight 6 twin turbo  sounds great fun and rear wheel drive , but may wait untill the snow goes before i get rid of the quattro 

Thanks for all your imput 

Tom


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Exact same swap as I have just done! Join up to baby BMW.

Meet in surrey on the 3rd










Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanEE (Jan 3, 2012)

I would get an S3, dsg if possible. The missus has one and it goes pretty well, not that great on the juice, but oh we'll. S4 is a bit big, S5 I think is a tank. Good luck


----------

